# Fuel pump problem???



## hubbard1506 (Feb 16, 2010)

My friend has a 07 700 grizz. wouldnt start, so we went through everthing we knew of. Pulled the fuel pump and looked fine. Drained all the gas put new gas in and relized the pump wasnt priming....so I hooked a jumper to the + and - and the fuel pump kick right on and started shooting gas. We tried to trace the wires back to the battery but are having a hard time finding the ( relay?/connecter? ). Could someone help us out!!!???:thinking:


----------



## SyS3d1t (Jan 27, 2011)

It's slow going but might help you.

Well I'll try to pm you the link it's trying to load the page in my post ha


----------

